# Leo & Lottie - My cats



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

My two crazy cats!

Lottie - long haired tortie

Leo - short haired black & white.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Matt, Lottie and leo are absolutely stunning thanx for sharing the pics with us


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

No problem, you'll probably get a few more along the way, since it's what I do for a part time job


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

mattyh said:


> No problem, you'll probably get a few more along the way, since it's what I do for a part time job


Well u've come to the right place as we all love sharing pictures.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

yay, can't wait... get a new lens for the camera tomorrow, and the cats are ideal subjects


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

mattyh said:


> yay, can't wait... get a new lens for the camera tomorrow, and the cats are ideal subjects


Good lok forward to seeing more of Lottie and Leo.


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't normally like cats - but they are gorgeous!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

awww thank you, my other half will be most pleased, I'm sure she loves them more than I do though


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics such lovely cats


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Stunning cats and great pictures! I never seen an eyes colour like you Leo have - mixed ; amber and green!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,,,,,i love your long hair lottie, gorgeous colours,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

She is lovely, I have to agree 

Nightmare to keep her looking lovely though, she gets brushed most night... good job she enjoys it


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful lady and handsome chap Matty-great pics,keep em coming


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Found a couple of older ones on photobucket... I'll link instead of posting the whole image:

Macro Cat- 
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/die.jpg

Lottie pleased to have her photo taken 
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/lottie1.jpg

and a nice pose to finish
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/Lottie2.jpg

Got my new toy, so hopefully some more tonight


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ah gorgeous cats - love the 'macro cat' pic lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic, they are stunning cats


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Few more that I've taken today... lottie was being a mardy ass


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow lovely cats, love cats with yellow eyes!


----------

